# Hard water shrimp?



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I keep Amano, Ghost, RCS, and Bumble Bee in water that is 300+ppm GH and PH around 8.4 or so. Haven't lost a single shrimp over a few months. All are breeding as well. I almost lost a few last night but thats because the water temp went down to 64. Oops, emergency heater....


----------



## keyskris15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Bumble bee shrimp? as in the crystal black shrimp? I was interested in them and the crystal reds but everywhere seems to say they want soft water. If you are having luck with them I may just have to try it....


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You could always use reverse osmosis water. It's cheap at the store, or if you feel like investing 100-150 bucks, you can buy an RO unit.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Red cherries and ghost shrimp have always done great in my water - GH 15-20ish, pH 8.2ish.


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

amanos are not too bad have a few in my brackish, but mad common.
(still cute though)
if you can find them and dont mind big fish eating shrimp freshwater blue prawns are tolerant of hard water to brackish.had mine for 3 years and he went from tank to tank and ate all his brothers and sisters.
and theres always rcs just make sure to check hardness and ph of there current home and drip acclimate em.
ghosts...
fresh water mysis...
sorry so short and hard to read am at work


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

keyskris15 said:


> Bumble bee shrimp? as in the crystal black shrimp? I was interested in them and the crystal reds but everywhere seems to say they want soft water. If you are having luck with them I may just have to try it....


Wild Bumble Bees. Not Crystals. Haven't tried those yet. From what Im told there's a difference...


----------



## keyskris15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Git moe, thank you for clarifying 
Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

there are several of the indian species that work in hard water such as the Caridina babaulti.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Blue leg posos do fine in hard water as well, i'll be putting some in the SNS as soon as my 72 hour heat packs arrive


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

Macrobrachium rosenbergii :} but would have to live alone. mine had a 30 gallon to herself.


----------



## Spachi (Oct 27, 2008)

i thought tigers did ok in hard water, but i've also read the opposite.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

I like my ghost shrimp, my oldest ones have a pretty cool bluish-black color to all their body segments with red marks on their antennae. 

They also kill any pond snails I find. They try to work over the baby mystery snails, but I guess the trap door they have saves them. 
One looked like he was trying to take bites out of my moss ball like one would an apple. He would lower his mouth to the moss then look like he was trying to pull a bit off. (there is some algae growing on the tips of the moss)


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't want to come off as a know-it-all jerkwad, but water hardness isn't determined by pH, but kH and gH. A pH of approx 8 means you have alkaline tap, but not necessarily hard tap.

I cycled my my cardinal tank with cherries, which had been living in very soft acid water (from: ph~6.4; gh 4 kh 0-1 to ph 8.2; gh 8; kh 7) and they breed like roaches in both conditions, in fact, I believe they're even more vigorous in the second condition. 

Hard, alkaline water shrimp: cardina baubilauti (sp??), most sulawesi shrimp, and you could prob get away with tiger shrimp as well.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

I raise OEBT's in PH 7.6 with no problems, I have new babies clinging to the front glass in 2 tanks and berried females (all dark blue) in both tanks with this high PH and I also have a whole tank full of super tigers in the same PH 7.6....doesn't seem to bother them at all, they are all breeding like crazy. I have kept Yellows, Greens, Taiwan Reds, Sunkist, all in this PH range with no problems.

Only the CRS seem to need the lower PH, but all of my others are doing just great in 7.6


----------



## keyskris15 (Oct 24, 2010)

janftica said:


> I raise OEBT's in PH 7.6 with no problems, I have new babies clinging to the front glass in 2 tanks and berried females (all dark blue) in both tanks with this high PH and I also have a whole tank full of super tigers in the same PH 7.6....doesn't seem to bother them at all, they are all breeding like crazy. I have kept Yellows, Greens, Taiwan Reds, Sunkist, all in this PH range with no problems.
> 
> Only the CRS seem to need the lower PH, but all of my others are doing just great in 7.6


 
What are OEBT's?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

orange eyed blue tigers


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

What's the hardness in that tank? I'm guessing it's pretty low.


----------

